# Ruger has Officially Announced their 77/17 - 17WSM Rifle



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

77 - 17 page

http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazine7717/models.html

Spec sheet.

http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazine7717/models.html

This is a good looking rifle in my option. Would fit nicely with my other Ruger's 77 22lr 77 220 swift and 77 243.

Supposed to be released for sale in Mid May, my dealer said will retail for $740.00 at his store with one box of ammo, special order only.

I know a couple of guys that got early production Savages and report good results even on coyotes.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not seeing any advantages.

It's a fairly new cartridge that's a little slower than a 17 Hornet, and it can't be reloaded

If I wanted a 17, I'd choose the Hornet first


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I see it as a niche cartridge , that gives those who would not reload or that live in a rim fire only state an option.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I see it as a niche cartridge , that gives those who would not reload or that live in a *rim fire only* state an option.


I didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing


Some states only allow shotguns and rimfire rifles for hunting others make it shotguns and rimfire only after dark

I think Illinois has some law where you can't use rifles at least in a portion of the state.

some places it is just around more populated areas 

more states are allowing strait wall rifle cartridges like Ohio

Wisconsin went rifle state wide 3 years ago after several years of a few counties at the edge going rifle each year the sheriffs deputies I talked to now actually get fewer complaints of shots in cars and outbuildings than when it was slug only , there are still townships that say you must use slug only but the state isn't enforcing local laws from what I have heard so the local sheriff has to handle that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing


likewise i had no idea there were hunting bans on Sundays , but 11 states have them in some form.

good thing Wisconsin isn't one of them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Some states only allow shotguns and rimfire rifles for hunting


I thought that only applied to larger calibers and big game, but I never really researched

We can't hunt on Sundays, but there's a bill in the legislature now to change that to allow some types of hunting


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hunting is it's own religion in Wisconsin with only 9 days of gun deer season and 2 of those says Sundays there are more wearing orange in the woods than bottoms in pews 

I know it applies to deer in many places , but I think some places have it for other species and don't specify caliber only center fire but I haven't researched it either


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got to see one of the first ones to hit the shelves at the local gun shop.

Walnut on it was beautiful, better than any shelf model gun I've seen.

Makes the Savage 93F17BS a friend owns look like some melted down in a house fire.
But when the price is double I would expect a real nice looking rifle. 
Price was 743.00 plus taxes.










I think by the time I pick up enough bottles and cans they will have any problems worked out and probably my luck run out of that nice walnut wood for stocks.

 Al


----------

